

Internet centralization is not a conspiracy - api
http://blog.zerotier.com/post/58157836374/op-ed-internet-centralization-is-not-a-conspiracy

======
lutusp
A quote: "The centralization of the Internet is not a conspiracy."

No, but it's also not required, and a decentralized Internet has some
properties that deserve to be explored. A number of peer-to-peer experiments
being conducted rely on the Internet's infrastructure but not its
centralization paradigm.

